# 2 5 1 chords for a jam track



## JesseTheMachine (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey everyone, I was working out ways to jam over a youtube backing track and I came up with these chord voicings. They're pretty basic but it's beneficial to practice these along with their corresponding arpeggio shapes to get a more complete mental image of the fretboard. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwMYWdhFhMc

These are the chord voicings, again pretty standard but I intend to make a couple more posts exploring different positions and voicings. 

E||--10----------------|--10----------------|--12----------------|
B||--10----------------|--12----------------|--12----------------|
G||--10----------------|--10----------------|--12----------------|
D||--10----------------|--12----------------|--10----------------|
A||--------------------|--------------------|---------------------|
E||----Dm7------------|----G7--------------|----CM7------------|



--12---------------- |--10----------------|--10----------------|
--10---------------- |--10----------------|--12----------------|
--12---------------- |--10----------------|--10----------------|
--11---------------- |--10----------------|--12----------------|
-------------------- |---------------------|--------------------|
----A7-------------- |----Dm7------------|----G7--------------|



--12--------8---------|--10--------6--------||
--12--------10--------|--11--------8--------||
--12--------9---------|--12--------9--------||
--10--------10--------|--12--------7--------||
-----------------------|---------------------||
---CM7------FM7------|---Em7b5---A7b9----||

Hope this helps someone out there, when you're practicing these chords try and sort out what each note is, i.e. the root, the flatted fifth, third and especially the seventh... Then try and makes some lines by leading from one chord into another, targetting a particular chord tone like the third 


Hey can someone help me out I can't seem to embed this youtube vid... I'm a noob I know


----------

